# Whatdoyoumean it's not a TiVo?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Yahoo/AP:

*TiVo Faces Off With Flattering Clones*

Debra Baker tells people she has TiVo (news - web sites). But she really doesn't.

The 33-year-old New York tax consultant has a variant - a digital video recorder offered through her cable company. She didn't know what "DVR" stood for until then.

"I thought DVR was Time Warner's name for TiVo," she said.

So, like many others, Baker simply uses the leading DVR brand as the catchall term for the new love in her lounging life: a machine that lets her easily record her favorite TV shows and watch them whenever she wants.

Full article here


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Shoot, I don't have a Xerox either!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

What? 
You mean I don't buy Klenex® when I get "Puffs"?
Some people still call refrigirators "frigidaires". 
I often drink coke...no matter what brand. In North Carolina people drink all types of "pepsi" 
In the 90s people asked for Word Perfect on their computers when they really meant a word processing program.

This is not a new issue.

Whether the folks at TiVo like it or not, Tivo is what people call DVRs. And like the article says, most people have no clue what the term DVR means! Tivo is now and will for a long time be the name used for this class of product.

See ya
Tony


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I eat Jello and scrub my sink with Ajax also.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like Xerox, Tivo also has the distinction of having become a verb in common usage.

"I watched a good show last night, but I forgot to _tivo_ it."

Why, then, didn't "VCR" become a verb?

"I watched a good show last night, but I forgot to _VCR_ it."


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Go open the frigidaire and see if there is a coke in there.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

The British still "hoover" the carpet.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick said:


> Why, then, didn't "VCR" become a verb?
> 
> "I watched a good show last night, but I forgot to _VCR_ it."


VCR doesn't roll off your tounge. You don't pronounce it, you spell it out. So it never was used like tivo is now, much to the same way you don't hear people saying that they will PVR/DVR it. However, you do hear people saying that they will tape it while 20 (scratch that...30 years ago?) people wouldn't know what taping a TV show was.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> From Yahoo/AP:
> 
> *TiVo Faces Off With Flattering Clones*
> 
> ...


Considering her overwhelming "attention to detail" skills, I'm glad she is not my tax consultant. 

Bill T.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Many years ago Coca-Cola starting warning/suing restaurants that would not disclose they were not providing "Coke" when a customer would ask for a "Coke." The "Friendly" chain was a prime target and they had to say each time that it was not "Coke" is "Pepsi" or whatever ok...........>Here in New England, Friendly changed to Coke because of so many people not happy it was not Coke. True story. I was reminded of this because Subway is apparently changing to Coke - according to a friend who has one here, not just because of contract cost, but because of the requests for it. (At least the Subway here is changing - I guess I did not ask if it was chain wide)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually it wa their own proprietary Friendly Cola


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Like Xerox, Tivo also has the distinction of having become a verb in common usage.
> 
> "I watched a good show last night, but I forgot to _tivo_ it."
> 
> ...


It is a lot easier to say "tape" than "V C R". It is somewhat harder to say I "Tivoed" it than I recorded it on the hard drive of my Digital Video Recorder"


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

She should stick a Post-It on the front to remind her ...


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

tampa8, all Subways worldwide are switching to Coke when their contract with Pepsi is up at the end of the year.


----------



## reedl (May 10, 2002)

Friendly's Restaurant used to have their own cola as mentioned above, and used to mix it by first getting carbonated water into a glass then a shot of the syrup. If you knew someone at the restaurant, you could get a very strong cola by getting an extra shot or half.

The actual reason the Friendly's used to tell their customers that it was not Coke had nothing to do with The Coca-cola company at all, but it was just something that the Friendly's Company wanted to do to make it sound like you were getting something special from them, namely "Friendly Cola" instead of that regular stuff you can get anywhere else.

There are many products that have entered the language with names that are still trademarks. Formica comes to mind as one of most maligned along of course with the consumer products out there.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

"Cheeseburger, cheeseburger, chip, chip... No Coke. Pepsi!"

NOW I understand more of that SNL series of skits.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

VCR was the same as "Betamax" in the '70s.


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

Bandaid, Q-tip, Vaseline, etc... There are many.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

> The British still "hoover" the carpet.





> I often drink coke...no matter what brand.


Back in the 80's, I knew plenty of Brits who loved to Hoover the Coke.


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

tomatoe tomotoe, sat installers get called the cable guy all the time.


----------

